# heifer/bull question????



## jp wood (Jun 19, 2018)

we are just starting out and my pasture space is limited at this time(20 acres perimeter fenced). we have a 16 month old brahaman bull we raised and are about to purchase 6 or 8 lightweight heifers(5 month old/300#). can we keep them together. he is extremely docile at this time so not worried about aggression issues...more worried about possibility of them getting bred too early or should they mature together at roughly the same time period.


----------



## Sheikh (Jul 31, 2018)

Some cattle are available for sale. You can see them below
<a href="



">Cattle </a>


----------



## DrJeff262 (Nov 9, 2018)

It is definitely a risk to run young heifers with a bull. I raise Red Poll Cattle and they mature very early. I got caught twice with early breeding. Lost one heifer due to dystocia and had another born as a surprise. Red Poll are noted for calving ease and their great quality meat on pasture based systems. The only calving issue I have has is on the one heifer that tried to calve at 16 months or so


----------

